# Bosch templet adapter for 1615 EVS



## aaronhooks (Oct 12, 2013)

Does anyone know where to find the above mentioned adapter? As far as I can tell the part number is 3605700511.

Than you,

Aaron


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Intermediate Plate [3605700511] for Bosch Power Tool | eReplacement Parts


----------



## aaronhooks (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Stick486. Ouch $65!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

aaronhooks said:


> Thanks Stick486. Ouch $65!!


yur welcome...
do a search you'll find it for less...plug this into your search window...

Bosch 3605700511


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This might be another option for less than 1/2 that. Adapter Base Plate - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## aaronhooks (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you Chuck. Lee Valley Tools. Those folks are always thinking of ways to solve problems!


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

And ways to get my hard earned money.......:wink:


----------

